# مقصب الشاميو



## kassem56 (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ارجو معرفة تركيبة مادة مقصب الشامبو الذي يعطي اللمعة في الشامبو ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

